# Go Lizzy!! Gotta see this flash



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Woke up to a nice surprise this morning. One of my first timer la mancha does had her kid. A gorgeous tri colored, mostly black and white buckling. He is gorgeous!! Why oh why another boy? Were 15/20 for bucklings this year.

Hes a bit on the small side, and mom is still getting used to being a mom. But he seems healthy and the birth was easy. Mom had him all cleaned up and walking when I came out.



















Lizzy [Mom today]. She barely looks like she had her kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...very nice.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrates he's cute. Is he full lamancha? The only reason I ask is his ears they look long.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

RPC said:


> Congrates he's cute. Is he full lamancha? The only reason I ask is his ears they look long.


No he is not full la mancha. His dad was a pure Nubian and I have a feeling mom has a bit of something else in there too. My la mancha buck wasnt ready to breed this year, so I had to breed most of my la manchas to my Nubian buck. I think my la mancha buck bred one doe, she hasnt kidded yet.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

He is beautiful. Looks like he is a big boy too!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Look at the cutie. Those ears are adorable.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I fear it is a buckling year....OY! My doe is due to kid, well today-probably won't happen though. It seems lots of people are reporting LOTS of bucklings this year. Wonder why? Congrats on your baby-he's addorable!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep that's flash, yep he's adorable! :thumb: Congrats! :stars:


----------

